# My baby is so poorly :(



## Olivias_mum

Olivia had an outpatients appointment to see her consultant just as a general check up, whilst we were in the waiting room she got really hot and got a rash all over her body, just looked like a heat rash. When we went in too ser her consultant i asked her to check the rash, she like pushed it with her fingers nand it didnt turn white/disappear (same as the glass test) she ran with her from outpatients to the treatment room in childrens ICU, the nurse put her arm round me and said you dont need to watch this and took me out of the room. they kept saying she has a serious infection and in the end i just screamed at them to tell me what was wrong with her, she has meningcoccal septicemia (the worst kind of meningitis) and pneumonia in her right lung :( i cant believe it shes been through so much and her immune system is just too weak :( xxxxx

Just a Quick update!Shes ventilated with pretty high vent settings and sedated at the moment, its all just kind of wait and see what happens at the moment xxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

OMG hun - you poor thing. My heart really goes out to you all. This is every mum's worst nightmare, particularly after everthing you've already been thru. There's nothing I can say hun, except I'm thinking of you and your little cherub, and praying she gets better very soon. Keep us posted xxx


----------



## Windmills

You poor thing :hugs: I don't know what to say, other than you and Olivia are in my thoughts! Get well soon Olivia :( xxx


----------



## Lottie86

My thoughts are with you and Olivia and I hope she will be feeling much better soon. They surprise us with just what little fighters they are though so keep thinking positive thoughts xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 25weeker

Thinking of you and your brave little girl. Get well soon Olivia x


----------



## TattiesMum

Thinking of you and Olivia :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jemma_x

Thinking of you and olivia :hugs:


----------



## isil

oh no, I hope Olivia starts to get better soon :hugs:


----------



## L_K_J_M

Get well soon xx


----------



## Bec L

:hugs: You poor things. Hope she is much much better soon xx


----------



## Olivias_mum

All they are saying is that her chances of survival are very low and if she does survive that theres a very high chance she will have some if not all of her limbs amputated :S :( x


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

:hugs:


----------



## wubba

:hugs::hugs: Hope little Olivia gets better soon xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Auntie

:hugs: Thinking of you both, hope Olivia is much better soon xx


----------



## embojet

Huge :hugs:. I really hope she gets better, and soon. Thinking of you x


----------



## TwoBumps

Oh god, poor you and poor Olivia. Don't give up hope hun my cousin had meningicocal septacemia when she was a baby and although she suffered hearing loss in one ear she is now a healthy happy 20 year old. We're all thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## AP

OMG come on Olivia you can do it! Get better!! xxxx


----------



## Jchihuahua

So sorry to read this. Olivia is in my thoughts :hugs:.


----------



## bumpsmum

you and Olivia are in my thoughts :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## Deli

I'm so sorry hun.

My daughter was not premature but at 22 weeks old had meningococcal septicaemia caused by pneumonia too. She was diagnosed after a lumbar puncture and was very poorly (the first 48 hours being the worst). To this day (almost seven years on) it remains the most stressful experience of my life so I can empathise with how you are feeling.

My daughter is fit and well now although she does have a degree of hearing loss and is behind in her class (but this could be cos she's an August baby too) but otherwise has suffered no ill effects.

Your daughter is in the right place and getting the right care. She has fought so hard so far, she won't give up now. Keep going. Thinking of you.x


----------



## betsybeth

I will pray tonight that your situation will turn out the best it can. She is in safe hands and keep strong sweetheart <3


----------



## sherryberry79

I am thinking of you and little Olivia, I hope she will be find some more strength to fight this off and get better soon, I am so shocked and am praying for her xxx


----------



## vermeil

gosh, honey... :hugs: there are no words... Come on Olivia you little fighter! you are both in my thoughts and prayers *huuuuugs*


----------



## jaala

:hugs: I'm so sorry to read this.. sending soo many positive thoughts your way. :hugs:


----------



## clairec81

Thinking of and preying for you all. Stay as strong as you can, your little girl has fought so hard!


----------



## fairydreams

oh dear! sending huge hugs to you hunni, get well soon Olivia you can do it!

your both in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

fairydreams :flower:


----------



## MrsD

Thinking of you x


----------



## Jemma_x

Thinking of you and olivia:hugs:


----------



## grumpymoo

I am *so so* sorry to hear this, how has she done overnight?


----------



## Laura2919

Oh hun. Im sorry to hear this! Olivia has been through so much poor little mite!! 
I hope she makes a speedy recovery! Poor girl! 
:hugs: to you and Olivia


----------



## hopefully2

oh you poor things.
Our prems are such miricles don't underestimate her strength and your own.
Will be saying a prayer for you all xx


----------



## tiggerlix

dont know much about olivias history as im just browsing this forum..but my deepest thoughts are with you and olivia...come on baby girl..you can get through this.
xx


----------



## isil

thinking of you, hope she's turned a corner over night :hugs:


----------



## lottie_2007

So sorry to hear this, hope your lo gets better soon :hugs: x


----------



## Luzelle

We are all thinking of you and praying for you and your little one. May God bless you with strength to make it through this difficult time. Please update us once you have the time. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cheryl

So So sorry hun, Thinking of you and hope she gets better soon xxx


----------



## sherryberry79

Is there any news? Olivia has been in my thoughts since you started this thread, hoping she is getting better, please let us know x


----------



## ~RedLily~

Hope she's doing ok! :hugs:


----------



## SugarKisses

oh hun, I pray she will be ok :(


----------



## bumpsmum

Sending lots of healing positive vibes your way olivia xxx


----------



## andik

Thoughts and prayers are with you all, I hope Olivia gets well soon :hugs:


----------



## Deli

Still thinking of you and still praying Olivia is on the mend.

It's a horrendous situation to be in and no doubt you are existing on adrenaline alone. Take care hun.xx


----------



## shreedhara12

Sorry to learn this, I Pray for Olivia's early recovery.

Am sure she is strong and she is gonna battle it hard and move on. She could have got this infection from a healthy carrier by means of saliva contact, could be a kiss or sneeze droplets etc. Hope things get well and hope you parents stay strong.


----------



## Laura2919

Is there any news hun? I hope all is ok.. Please keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## BrittLeblanc

My heart goes out to you and your LO. Just keep it postive. Shes a little fighter and will continue to be!


----------



## bumpsmum

thinking of you Olivia, praying no news is good news and mummy and daddy busy you lots of cuddles xx


----------

